# May TOTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I am posting a bit early this time because I won't have enough time to do all the things I need to get this up in the next few days. Please realize that I have resized them all to fit your screens. If you want the original, click the image and you will be able to see it. The names of the tank owners will be shown in the TOTM poll. Please do not base your vote on who owns the tank, but rather which tank or picture you like the most.

Please note the number above the picture you would like to vote for. This is the number you will use in the poll above. 

1. Quintin117 


2.th3g0t0guy


3. jexeneryan 


4. OCtrackiepacsg1 


5. cossie333 


6. <3~Pleco~<3 


7. SamHogan 


8. joeeey - WINNER


9. Fish Grandma


10. COM


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay that sucked! I didn't know which one to choose because I liked several of them for several different reasons. Very well done folks!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

That was a toughy


----------



## Guppier (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess this is the best TOTM ever. Really awsome setups. Can I vote for several ones? lol


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

what's the stuff in the back of tank #3? I think that's pretty cool-- I'd love to have that effect in the back of my tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It looks like small bubbles.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

So difficult lol


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> It looks like small bubbles.


So are they just small pumps in the water?

Sorry, it might sound silly but I just have a filter/pump on a very simple tank and I think that looks really cool.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well the pumps wouldnt be *in* the water, but outside of it. They pump air through air tubes to a stone that makes small bubbles. You can find an air pump for about $10, the tubing for $2 and the stones for like $0.50 at the pet stores. You can also buy air curtains (suction cupped to the galss) or air stone bars (big strips that lay on the ground). They give a bubble curtain look, but cost more than the stones.


----------



## Polley (Jun 27, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Well the pumps wouldnt be *in* the water, but outside of it. They pump air through air tubes to a stone that makes small bubbles. You can find an air pump for about $10, the tubing for $2 and the stones for like $0.50 at the pet stores. You can also buy air curtains (suction cupped to the galss) or air stone bars (big strips that lay on the ground). They give a bubble curtain look, but cost more than the stones.


Hmm, thanks! I may look into that.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Its also in the first picture as well


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey guys! Looks like we got quite a few voters. If you haven't voted, do so now.

Also, don't forget to send in your pictures for the Photo of the Month and the Tank of the Month!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I am going to deign my tank and set it up in the august TOTM


----------



## tallsmartman (May 18, 2010)

This is a very tough call, lots of good tanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Send in your TOTM photos now! Only 5 days left!!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Winner announced


----------



## dorramide7 (Oct 17, 2010)

Guppier said:


> I guess this is the best TOTM ever. Really awsome setups. Can I vote for several ones? lol


what's the stuff in the back of tank #3? I think that's pretty cool-- I'd love to have that effect in the back of my tank.


----------

